# Second board to add to my quiver



## pmoa

So I have a 2010 evo-r 155 and absolutely love it. If I were to get a second board to shred all over the mountain what should I get to balance my park evo-r board? I want to use it for more freeriding.

Suggestions?


----------



## gjsnowboarder

get a longer EVO perhaps? Otherwise look for something a little longer and a little stiffer. Want not stay in the NS family and get a Premier?


----------



## Guest

pmoa said:


> So I have a 2010 evo-r 155 and absolutely love it. If I were to get a second board to shred all over the mountain what should I get to balance my park evo-r board? I want to use it for more freeriding.
> 
> Suggestions?


How's the flex on the 155 evo-r? I heard the 2010 was a lot softer than the 2009 evo-r.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X

i'm in the opposite situation as you. i have a 2010 premier and i'm looking to add a park stick. probably going for an evo or circuit.

the premier is an awesome freeride board. very fast, super stable at speed, kills it in pow. plenty of pop and still enough flex to be fun. all said and done, its the best board i've owned in over 15 years. Its one of the few boards that i could feel a noticeable difference in my performance.


----------



## pmoa

I really like the look of the premier and I am taking a long hard look at next year's heritage...If I have a 155 Evo right now...perhaps a 158 heritage???

Ghost rider what are your stats? Should I get a premier in the same length?


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X

i'm 5' 10" 175 lbs. riding the 159 premier. i was debating between the 159 and 161 and i'm very glad i got the 159. little bit more maneuverable in the trees and still PLENTY of stability at speed. if it was going to be my only board i may even step down to the 157 so it would be more playful, but thats whey i have a flexier, more fun board.


----------



## Suburban Blend

*Best all mountain,freestyle boards period*

ARBOR A-Frame Snowboard 162cm


ARBOR Element Snowboard 158cm


I've been on an Arbor since the start of this season and I'm so hooked on their style and performance. Their craftsmanship is second to none...


----------



## pmoa

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> i'm 5' 10" 175 lbs. riding the 159 premier. i was debating between the 159 and 161 and i'm very glad i got the 159. little bit more maneuverable in the trees and still PLENTY of stability at speed. if it was going to be my only board i may even step down to the 157 so it would be more playful, but thats whey i have a flexier, more fun board.


I am wondering if I will notice the difference between a 155 evo that I am riding now and a 159 heritage/premier in a stiffer board?


----------



## arsenic0

pmoa said:


> I am wondering if I will notice the difference between a 155 evo that I am riding now and a 159 heritage/premier in a stiffer board?


Most definitely yes, assuming the Evo-R isnt already oversized for you...

I ride a 151 SL-R which is already their mid flex board...and reviewing the new 2011 Heritage 158 and its like night and day how stable the thing is. Granted for me its a much larger board, but the Heritage isnt that much stiffer than a SL-R.

You never mentioned what you weigh? A 158 Heritage or 159 Premier might be what your looking for.

I get the feeling you'd probably like the Heritage more, only because your coming from a park background because it will still have some flex too it and what not for doing kickers/etc...


----------



## pmoa

oops i thought i posted that i am 180#


----------



## pmoa

arsenic0 said:


> Most definitely yes, assuming the Evo-R isnt already oversized for you...
> 
> I ride a 151 SL-R which is already their mid flex board...and reviewing the new 2011 Heritage 158 and its like night and day how stable the thing is. Granted for me its a much larger board, but the Heritage isnt that much stiffer than a SL-R.
> 
> You never mentioned what you weigh? A 158 Heritage or 159 Premier might be what your looking for.
> 
> I get the feeling you'd probably like the Heritage more, only because your coming from a park background because it will still have some flex too it and what not for doing kickers/etc...


Yeah thats what I am thinking too..The Premier sounds like an awesome board, but the Heritage will be closer to what I am riding in the Evo....I would love to still have the flex but would like more stability in the heritage for higher speed as well as messing around on the mountain...So I suppose the 2011 Heritage 158 is what I will be going with...Cant wait for your review on that board...Now time to choose some bindings


----------

